# New: 1161 - Boktai (U)



## T-hug (Sep 18, 2003)

**WORKING*1161 - Boktai: The Sun Is In Your Hand USA 128 Mbits (Eurasia)*







Save Type: EEPROM
To Adjust Sunlight: *L+Left Or Right*[/p]


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Sep 18, 2003)

can you control the sun meter yourselfe???? or do we stil have to wait for the patch ???


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

WOOT! IT CAME OUT!


----------



## dice (Sep 18, 2003)

Well if it reads WoRKING I assume that this won't need a patch.


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW this is FANTASTIC... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRAAAA


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> Well if it reads WoRKING I assume that this won't need a patch.


maybe it works...but what about the sun meter...can you control the sun meter ??


----------



## SeZMehK (Sep 18, 2003)

yay!! lol


----------



## Q-Bert (Sep 18, 2003)

DAM its out and the site i use for downloads is down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope its bak up SOON.


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Q-Bert @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> DAM its out and the site i use for downloads is down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why don't ya try the IRC channel


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

no one has at the moment the release


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2003)

I must reiterate the question-

Okay, the rom works, but what about controlling the Light Meter? Is it simply always full or can it be controlled???

someone must know...

(i want metal slug now)


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

i suppose that the controler of sun meter will be the same that the other versions... fully regulable


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

I downloaded it and you can control the meter


----------



## kuposucks (Sep 18, 2003)

someone post the .nfo

someone post it to the newsgroup


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

I do not suck. I have the nfo and the rom but i won't post them.


----------



## kuposucks (Sep 18, 2003)

thats cause you suck. way to go kazaa boy.


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

I got it off irc, not kazza. And i don't suck.


----------



## kuposucks (Sep 18, 2003)

good for you. why do you stick around here? you're banned from the irc channel, get the clue.


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

I stick around here because i am welcome here. Your not. Get out.


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

PLEASE.... PEACE !!!!! PEACE AND RESPECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!this is a BOKTAI THE SHIT IS ON YOUR HANDS topic !!!!


----------



## Azumith (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally! I'm gonna grab it as soon as I finish my tag!


----------



## kuposucks (Sep 18, 2003)

can someone post the ips? its only 15kb


----------



## bobbull65 (Sep 18, 2003)

okkkk crazy flaming going on here.
But look like going to be ok game.


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(kuposucks @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> can someone post the ips? its only 15kb


No one would do shit for a fag like you.


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok you too cut it out. I just have to get this game. I think I will buy this game just because of the whole Solar sensory stuff.


----------



## -Sir ReBoRn- (Sep 18, 2003)

keep it easy guys.... peace to y'all


----------



## kuposucks (Sep 18, 2003)

drkupo someone already did. loser.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hooray! Excellent release, thanks Eurasia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kuposucks and drkupo, PLEASE stop arguing. You have been warned!


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

k, i'll stop arguing with that dumb fuck, but why is he not banned? he only registered to make flame me..


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> arguing with that dumb fuck,


What has a sexual act's ability to hear have anything to do with this?  You're really an idiot.


----------



## gmidnight (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Sep 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > arguing with that dumb fuck,
> ...


It took me a second time but I got it.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do think your sense of humor will go over a few heads though.


----------



## Azumith (Sep 18, 2003)

This game rocks! The visuals, sound, and gameplay are all totally amazing. I just hope it's long-lasting.


----------



## weasley (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt encounter any monster in my boktai can anyone help?


----------



## Koekie (Sep 18, 2003)

... quite some flaming.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





---

NOW DOWNLOADING UBERLY COOL GAME


----------



## Squiffy (Sep 18, 2003)

Come on guys, don't you have anything better to do than waste your lives arguing about nothing?
Like I said before, GBATemp needs to be attitude free, but that's probably extremely hard with its popularity and variety of members.

//On Topic
I'll definitely be playing this as soon as I complete FFTA.
I got quite far in the JAP version of this game, and thoroughly enjoyed it, so to understand the story etc. will make it a top title in my opinion.


----------



## MadBob (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Sep 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > arguing with that dumb fuck,
> ...


Surely you mean Speak? as in Deaf and Dumb


----------



## CharlieF (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, I'm trying the "Eurasia" release (not the Independent release) and it still keeps crashing with the "Solar Sensor is Broken!" message.  What gives?
Note: This is on VBA.  Perhaps it is meant for flashcards?


----------



## BlackDragon (Sep 18, 2003)

It's f'ed up that's what gives.  Try the new one that was released.  That should be working.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 18 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DrKupo @ Sep 18 2003 said:
> ...


I stand corrected Madbob.  I did intend to write speak and errantly typed hear.  Good call.


----------



## weasley (Sep 18, 2003)

here is what u need to do to get boktai working

Patch the game and start the game then continue till u see the error message. Close the game and open it again then go into option and click on Solar Sensor Setting and following the instruction then it will give u a message say Setting ok 

Then Start your game and the game will work that what i did


----------



## bolton2 (Sep 18, 2003)

hmm maby ill grab this rom i know what site to get it at, anyway kupo my ftp is back on so if you need to finish anything its on all day k. is this a desent rpg? i have tales of phantasia and tactics on it, so is this worth replacing banjo kazzooie on my gba??


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

I still can't connect for some reason.


----------



## stDeaReG (Sep 18, 2003)

I have 60 queues on my fserv, mostly this game...

whatever do you mean popular game?

The game utterly rocks though, can't wait for the original one with sensor.


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 18, 2003)

if you still get the "sensor is broken" message using the patched rom with visualboy, turn off the real time clock option..


----------



## stDeaReG (Sep 18, 2003)

yup yup

options -> emulator -> real time clock


----------



## CharlieF (Sep 18, 2003)

Works now.  Thanks for the tip on turning off the RTC.  Also, it runs fine on a flash cart without the error message too.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 18, 2003)

For those of you who don't know how to control the meter, it looks like you hold down the L button and tap left or right to increase or decrease the meter.


----------



## bolton2 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> I still can't connect for some reason.


try it now it should work i just restarted it


----------



## Akoji (Sep 18, 2003)

can we get the patch alone cuz i have the rom that need the patch , i dont want to d/l the rom!


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, it works now.

EDIT: It worked a seccond ago, but it doesn't anymore.


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone knows if this version has the clock time patch ? i refer that you push R+i dont remember.... and the time pass very fast.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

134 is the lever code now, and 7, 9, 10, 1, 3, 5, 8.  is the code after that.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 18, 2003)

I held down R and time did not pass quickly but I did notice that it is not keeping the correct time that I set, using the EZFA card.


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

push l, r and up. That changes the time.


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

push l, r and up. That changes the time. 


Yes this is that i talked..... the time pass very fast !!!!!!!


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

Can anyone get me past this part? I atached a save state:

Save

EDIT: I did it myself, nevermind

EDIT 2: Any VBA cheats yet?


----------



## Rath (Sep 18, 2003)

All is good. Thankyou Eurasia!


----------



## Smith (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't believe how many people seem to be willling to ruin the game for themselves this way.  This is SO a game that needs the Solar Sensor to be played and enjoyed fully.

If that means I fork out for a real cart, then so be it.


----------



## Magus (Sep 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Smith @ Sep 18 2003 said:


> I can't believe how many people seem to be willling to ruin the game for themselves this way.Â This is SO a game that needs the Solar Sensor to be played and enjoyed fully.
> 
> If that means I fork out for a real cart, then so be it.


funny that you get higher ranking by using less sun as possible...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what makes the game no funny without the sensor the fact that instead on sit near the window i play the game on the pc
the only thing that i think it makes the solar sensor funny is that you can't play it on night (and in fact i'm not playing it now because i want to follow the rule! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and on cloudy day


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

So i suspose there are no vba cheats yet?

*DrKupo hums the MGS2 theme


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

RATCH : "Doesn't work on my XG-Flash.
Why the cheap-XG torture???
I still get "Solar Sensor is broken" after starting my game."


HEY i have an XG-FLASH ... and works fine..... your problem is your rom man.. there is not the working set


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

Please help me.... im on the first puzzle number.... the place is a room with 4 interrupts... 1 2 3 4 and between a door.. and you must introduce the correct number... what is ?? help please..... is a the first of the game... im not very advanced


----------



## OldKupo (Sep 18, 2003)

134 is the code.


----------



## Magus (Sep 18, 2003)

ok let's make it clear...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's not really funny read the solution of the puzzle
(i'haven't even started the game)
so...
1) you put it as a spoiler
2) create a boktai official help topic


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

NO 1 3 4 is not the code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... otenko says : the plants in this courtyardar arent they in a pattern ? i bet it means something "..

And i dont understand this f**** pattern... and 134 is not valid..... i switch 1..then 3.. and 4... and go to the door.. but... he comes back to the courtyard...


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

sorry


----------



## T-hug (Sep 18, 2003)

You have to make the number that you walk around to get to the switches.

Try a few combos of the number shape from the courtyard, it varys for each game.


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

i dont understand what do you want to say : "You have to make the number that you walk around to get to the switches"  sorry my english is not so good


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Sep 18, 2003)

It means that you have to look at the number that the bushes make. I think.




-Eiketsu-


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

mmm...... im crazy if im stuck on this shit..... is the beginning of the game


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol, its not too hard. Just try and look at the bushes as a whole picture or something. Or you can just try diffrent combanations. Not sure if thats how you spell it though.



-Eiketsu-


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

but i dont understand how i must observ the bushes... i dont understand... what is the steps ? what is the first ? second....?


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 18, 2003)

How i can put my sav here ??? only to pass this f************("·/&"(·/&"·    zone please... and save when pass the door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks... and sorry for the double post


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Sep 18, 2003)

All you have to do is look at the bushes in the courtyard. They are in the shape of numbers.



-Eiketsu-


----------



## blue99 (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah! I can finally play it! 

Stupid beta version


----------



## mynimal (Sep 19, 2003)

Oi, I can't find it. Guess I'll have to resort to IRC again. *prances off*


----------



## CharlieF (Sep 19, 2003)

I have the original game and the Eurasia ips patch.  

I assume the next update of VBA will fix the Real Time Clock (RTC) issues.  

Do you think anyone will bother to release a patch that removes the Eurasia intro. from the current patch (or an alltogether intro.-free patch)?  I just don't like intros!


----------



## khayos (Sep 19, 2003)

Forgive me if this has been addressed already with the Jap release of Boktai, but are there any F2A users out there that have sampled this rom yet?  Does it work even though the F2A has no RTC?  I plan to buy this cart anyway, so I figure I'd save some time in downloading it if I know it won't work with the F2A.  Thanks for the input. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Khayos--


----------



## Magus (Sep 19, 2003)

mmm... if i can't set the clock option on the emu is because the clock already work with the patch right?


----------



## rand0m (Sep 19, 2003)

err is anyone else boktai kind of skippy ? or is it just me .. right when i got to the golems i got mad skippy ermm so yea oO


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 19, 2003)

I tried to EEPROM patch Boktai with FATv8 but it won't let me, and when I try to start a file on my 256 F2A it says "Load Failure!" and won't start a game! Please help me!


----------



## CharlieF (Sep 19, 2003)

The Eurasia version (or ips patch) fixes the save too.  Use a header checking tool to check it if you don't believe me.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 19, 2003)

I downloaded the unpatched rom (independent) then I patched it which added the intro and the sun sensor. Should it save on F2A? Has anyone else tried it?

EDIT

******* dude gave me his copy of the patched rom which DOES save in Pogoshell because it isn't the Panda Man release. YAY!


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 19, 2003)

WOW THIS GAME CREATES A LOT OF ADDICTION !!!!!! ADDICTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 19, 2003)

This and Banjo-Kazooie are 2 of the few types of games that you play to death on the actual Emulator, and STILL want to buy it.


----------



## Akoji (Sep 19, 2003)

hey anybody did the fire dunjon here ? cuz i cant find the ice lean
help!!!


----------



## rand0m (Sep 19, 2003)

how the hell do u take count out of his place and to the pile driver thing omg i cant figure out bleh


----------



## owlman (Sep 19, 2003)

OMG, teh Bawkti r owt


----------



## killer[DP] (Sep 19, 2003)

how do you refill the meter again? is it hold L and R?


----------



## owlman (Sep 19, 2003)

NOH sowlar khip?


----------



## Akoji (Sep 19, 2003)

killer[DP]: Land left and right
rand0m: kick is ass and take the coffrin and put it on the pile driver


----------



## owlman (Sep 19, 2003)

That's why gamefaqs was invented.


----------



## Vizenzo (Sep 19, 2003)

THe sun be on your hearts !!!!


----------



## karter74 (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm sorry but for trying to play the game on VBA, I get the sun sensor is broken. I'm using 1.6a, any help?


----------



## karter74 (Sep 19, 2003)

nevermind, i turned off the RTC


----------



## 300megs (Sep 19, 2003)

This game is so good it is taking away GBA time from FFTA. but right now i have it in sleep mode since i am stuck on this puzzle and i am searching for the solution online but no one has any kind of FAQ or what not. perhaps one of you have gotten past it and can help me out. i am at a clock like puzzle that i start by steping on the 7. oh well, i am liking the whole sneaking around you do in this game. what is the deal with the talking flower, i like the voice but a flower?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Sep 19, 2003)

"Messenger of the Sun" dickwad. May the skin cancer be on your ass!

To solve the puzzle, think "Homestar Talker"


----------



## Myke (Sep 19, 2003)

you start at 7 then you go at 9 I think then 10 11, 1, 3,4,6,8...I'm not sure but they will sequentially light up so keep trying. it's really not that hard.


----------



## 300megs (Sep 19, 2003)

oh so it is like:
pom-pom and strong bad are totallu going out
or
but homestar can win the stupid competition

well i was just being a dumb ass and i was doing it wrong. thanks for undumb assing me out of this one.


----------



## daremito (Sep 19, 2003)

Cant wait to play


----------



## gba2002 (Sep 19, 2003)

finally it works. I can't wait to play


----------



## Opium (Sep 19, 2003)

I guess i'm going to have to download this again after already getting the nuked one, Oh well it's worth it! I'd probably buy it if it was out in Australia but it isn't so i'll have to make do with the rom.


----------



## AutoPrime (Sep 19, 2003)

theres also just a patch..for those who already have the IND ver..


----------



## discomatrix (Sep 19, 2003)

omg im sorry for posting here asking for help but i went to gamefaqs and everything and cant find it
which buttons do i hav 2 push to recharge my sunmeter? please explain as if u r explaining 2 a 8 year old cause altho im 15 im an EXTREME noobie


----------



## Kasuiro (Sep 19, 2003)

I cant play!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have the Eurasia's release but the game always says that "Solar Sensor is broken"

What can I do????


----------



## discomatrix (Sep 19, 2003)

@Kas: Get the patched one or a patch, patched one would mean another 8 megs to dload tho


----------



## AutoPrime (Sep 19, 2003)

discomatrix.... hold L and press left or right (L+< >)..it charges the solar meter..NOT the gun...

and Kasuiro...sounds like ur playing on an emu...u must disable/enable(not sure)the real time clock in VBA..its under Options>emulator>Real time clock...


----------



## T-hug (Sep 19, 2003)

I added the controls for sunlight under the screens for n00bs


----------



## stivsama (Sep 19, 2003)

This is what I (and most others too, without openly admitting it) like most about GBAtemp.. deep down it's really.. just.. so.. n00b-friendly..


----------



## funkmiester (Sep 19, 2003)

i keep getting 2 errors:

1) Unknown RTC command 64
2) Failed to save settings.

and YES i did turn off the RTC in the options...

Help?

Edit: *3* errors.

3) Unable to create data.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 19, 2003)

Great game this, nicest RPG I've played on GBA for a long time. And the sun sensor is a great idea. Shame it's not available over here yet. 
The only thing I find difficult is the controls, no matter how I set them up; they just seem a bit awkward, especially on my GBA SP.

I give it...


----------



## _lufia_ (Sep 19, 2003)

Its very rare if I play the game an the Visual boyadvance I get the error that it can not save but if I put him on my flash cart it works


----------



## MMZero (Sep 19, 2003)

so this light sensor thing can be ajusted on a cart and its not just some VBA feature?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2003)

Yep, that's how it works. easy as pie. But really, how the fuck is pie easy...? easy to slice? Easy to Eat? Easy to get all perverse American Pie style? Someone Help me out!

There are only a few games on GBA that I actually stick with after demoing the out on the cart. The last 2 games that I stayed with to the end were Metroid & DBZ II. Boktai is the game that I have really been waiting for, and it RULES!

Now where the hell is Metal Slug already.


----------



## Don Killah (Sep 19, 2003)

i'll give it a try...


----------



## Magus (Sep 19, 2003)

one word...
AWESOME!
it's perfect! the puzzle the enemy the feel of the game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go and play it!
my only problem is with the clock... it reset every time i close the vba so i have to set it again! >_


----------



## stivsama (Sep 19, 2003)

Why doesn't the patch work with the rtc? What does the sun sensor have to do with the clock anyways? (Besides the time thing of course.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I remember that the e3 version worked without a hitch (Except the limited levels) so.. what's difference with this one?

Oh well, i guess that's the way the pie crumbles.. See! THat's how: It's SO easy, you don't have to do anything!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up for me!
LMAO.


----------



## Magus (Sep 19, 2003)

http://www.rockman-exe.com/rockman/new/bat...attle_chips.jpg
talk about an hero!


----------



## Azumith (Sep 19, 2003)

Django stars in a Megaman game? wow, thats a first.


----------



## leomusic (Sep 19, 2003)

FUNKMIESTER POSTS:

i keep getting 2 errors:
1) Unknown RTC command 64
2) Failed to save settings.
and YES i did turn off the RTC in the options...
Help?
Edit: 3 errors.
3) Unable to create data. 

It´s my problem too, the same errors
Someone can help us, please


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm stuck in the Catacombs. I can't find my way out x_X


----------



## AnthraX (Sep 19, 2003)

It don't work for me either keep getting the sensor broken message all the time is there a fix for this?


----------



## leomusic (Sep 19, 2003)

!!Hey FUNKMIESTER¡¡

Just use Visualboy 1.6a and it´s working¡¡

May be the 1.7 can´t play it


----------



## AnthraX (Sep 19, 2003)

leomusic still deos it on VBA 1.6a just a little later (for me)


----------



## whatgives (Sep 19, 2003)

how about having links to the nfo on the front page in the same game box , sometimes like for this one it has some usfull info and most download sites dont include the nfo any more 8-[


----------



## jim (Sep 20, 2003)

so ...i wanna get boktai(the working one)what do i gotta type to get that
i have gotten to the gbatemp chat room but didnt understand what to do.......what is the command to look for this game(since i cant enjoy final fantasy tactics cause i kinda suks...dont like any of it,,, so now i gotta play another game...and i know this will be better)

also..i downloaded boktai from some site but when it gave me the save option i changed the name and it told me that i couldnt,...so i put it back how i thought it was.....after i have downloaded it...i try to start it up on VBA and the vba just tells me that the game is unsopported....is there something wrong or what....or is it that maybee i got cut off while downloading it and i thought i had finished...oh well.........help is good...so help me out man.im newbe to a lot of terms and stuff so i wont know what you mean if you talk too complex


----------



## VegettoSSJ (Sep 20, 2003)

Could someone help me out. I downloaded 1161_-_boktai_-_the_sun_is_in_your_hand_(u)(intro_hack)(eurasia) and I cannot get it too work. Everytime the game says solar sensor broken. I tryed it on VBA 1.6a and also on VBA 1.7 beta.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## alienfront (Sep 20, 2003)

but hey where can i get the ips patch

please ?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(VegettoSSJ @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> Could someone help me out. I downloaded 1161_-_boktai_-_the_sun_is_in_your_hand_(u)(intro_hack)(eurasia) and I cannot get it too work. Everytime the game says solar sensor broken. I tryed it on VBA 1.6a and also on VBA 1.7 beta.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Turn off the real time clock.


----------



## weasley (Sep 20, 2003)

I need help I on the ice stage and defeated the boss and back to the Pile Drive and suddently there is a ice storm and the pile drive are gone and what must i do now?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(weasley @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> I need help I on the ice stage and defeated the boss and back to the Pile Drive and suddently there is a ice storm and the pile drive are gone and what must i do now?


You need to take the coffin to the beginning of the level, where there is another large empty area. Look at your map.


----------



## .::Lan::. (Sep 20, 2003)

How Do You Get past the Room With No Movable Block And U Have A Solarlamp And A Mummy In Bloodlust Mansion?can Someone Help me?


----------



## AnthraX (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice one Thug4L1fe that did the trick


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(.::Lan::. @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> How Do You Get past the Room With No Movable Block And U Have A Solarlamp And A Mummy In Bloodlust Mansion?can Someone Help me?


Tease the mummy onto the switch that activates the door. Just knock on the walls (flatten yourself against a wall and press A), to get the mummys attention. Once the mummy is stood on top of the switch, exit through the door!


----------



## Saria (Sep 20, 2003)

I dont like this game - at least not on VBA
I'll wait for the UK version


----------



## .::Lan::. (Sep 20, 2003)

How Do U Make The Sum?I Have Tried Very Hard.


----------



## dice (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't think I can play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only way I can play it is by turning off the clock time thing from the VBA menu but that would mean that it won't be night and day right? Well not the way it's supposed to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there anyway to mix it, or will I have to buy it?


----------



## .::Lan::. (Sep 20, 2003)

When Your Gun De Soul (The Gun)Get A X Sign,How Many Minute Had We To wait?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(.::Lan::. @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> When Your Gun De Soul (The Gun)Get A X Sign,How Many Minute Had We To wait?Â


Minimise the amount of sunlight in your game to ZERO, and wait a few minutes. Or save the game and re-load your game.


----------



## Magus (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> I don't think I can play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no dice the clock will still work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the only problem is that it reset everytime you turn off the game/emulator


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(Magus @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Sep 20 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I can play it
> ...


And even if it does reset itself, in this rom version, just hit L + R + pad Up, to speed up time by 60x! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See? You can still enjoy all the effects!
Now go back and play this amazing game!


----------



## dice (Sep 20, 2003)

*Bows down to Magus and shaunj66* 
Thank you so much!


----------



## weasley (Sep 20, 2003)

I stuck on the Azure Sky Tower 3/F I try every thing and still not pass the 3F yet anyone help?


----------



## MrMister (Sep 20, 2003)

Seriously I've been waiting months for this. I NEED IT!


----------



## .::Lan::. (Sep 21, 2003)

shaunj66 Thank u for ur great help!Lan
How Do U defeat the Ghost That By exposing To The Sunlight they will Die?


----------



## bajibbles (Sep 21, 2003)

How many levels are there in the Azure Tower the first time you go through? I got to floor 12 and died against the Boss (Kraken).


----------



## .::Lan::. (Sep 21, 2003)

When U Defeat The Snow wolf,And The Pile Driver Has Broken Or What And U r Dragging his Coffin,Which Way Should U GO?


----------



## weasley (Sep 21, 2003)

QUOTE(ben88 @ Sep 21 2003 said:


> How many levels are there in the Azure Tower the first time you go through? I got to floor 12 and died against the Boss (Kraken).


I think there is 12 Level on Azure Tower I defeat the boss ....

And How do I get difference Element Emblem to open the sealed door? I got a Hint "To get further  Emblem, you must copy them by Emblem Resonance" 

Can anyone help?


----------



## MadBob (Sep 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Saria @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> I dont like this game - at least not on VBA
> I'll wait for the UK version


as far as I can see there Won't be a UK version, there just isn't enough sunlight to play the game, and if the Sensor is tweaked to allow for cloudy skies then you won't be able to play it on holiday as it will be too sunny.


----------



## VegettoSSJ (Sep 21, 2003)

QUOTE(.::Lan::. @ Sep 21 2003 said:


> When U Defeat The Snow wolf,And The Pile Driver Has Broken Or What And U r Dragging his Coffin,Which Way Should U GO?


I'm stuck at the same level. Could someone help?


----------



## weasley (Sep 21, 2003)

QUOTE(VegettoSSJ @ Sep 21 2003 said:


> QUOTE(.::Lan::. @ Sep 21 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > When U Defeat The Snow wolf,And The Pile Driver Has Broken Or What And U r Dragging his Coffin,Which Way Should U GO?
> ...


u need to drag the coffin back to the entrance of the stage, Use the route where u come from


ALso there is be a Europe Version of Boktai comming out as it stated on Amazon.co.uk and the offical release is 14 November


----------



## TehBaka (Sep 21, 2003)

For help on games goto www.gamefaqs.com, if it isnt in the walkthroughs then post on hte message board there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I couldnt get the solar sensor to work =[

It goes through the first few seconds of the intro...





And then this happens >


----------



## AutoPrime (Sep 21, 2003)

people that post here arent looking to go over to gamefaqs..and since its so great over there..y dont u ask them ur problem.


----------



## dice (Sep 21, 2003)

You really should read the pages you know, THE ANSWER HAS BEEN ANSWERED ON THIS PAGE AND THE LAST PAGE!!!


----------



## TehBaka (Sep 21, 2003)

QUOTE(AutoPrime @ Sep 21 2003 said:


> people that post here arent looking to go over to gamefaqs..and since its so great over there..y dont u ask them ur problem.
> Sorry I was just trying to help people , I wasnt implying that gamefaqs was any better or any worse, seeing as ive only been here for 5 min and had no clue that people would get mad at me for helping then i wouldnt have done so at all =/
> 
> QUOTEdice Posted on Sep 21 2003, 06:08 PM
> ...



I tried that and it didnt work


----------



## AutoPrime (Sep 21, 2003)

get a patched version..and turn off the real time clock on vba..i believe its options>emulator


----------



## TehBaka (Sep 21, 2003)

thx it worked ^^ meso hapy


----------



## MrMister (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm stuck on Bloodlust Castle. I'm on the part where you have to get the ghoul on the weight switch. The spear frame doesn't push him enough and I can't seem to lure him.


----------

